

Ask HN:  Alternatives to FreeNX ( ssh vimming ) - thomasdavis

Hey guys, I realize there was an article on low latency connections through terminal a week ago but I was wondering if there are any other suggestions to make using VIM over ssh bearable.<p>Thanks,
Thomas
======
ludwigvan
Not a vim user, but emacs has tramp for remote file editing. It seems vim has
something equivalent called netrw.
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Editing_remote_files_via_scp_in_vi...](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Editing_remote_files_via_scp_in_vim)

